# Footjoy Hyperflex (BOA) Golf Shoes



## road2ruin (Apr 28, 2015)

I know these wonâ€™t be to everyoneâ€™s taste however I recently purchased a pair of Footjoy Hyperflex with the BOA system. I needed a new â€˜summerâ€™ shoe as the old Adizeroâ€™s had pretty much fallen apart. I wanted something light and I personally like the â€˜trainer/sports shoeâ€™ type look. This meant that I ended up looking at both the Adidas Boost and the aforementioned Hyperflex.

To be honest there wasnâ€™t much that separated the two, both were very light, seemed to give good stability and were very, very comfortable. In the end it came down to personal preference and in this respect the Hyperflex won. 

Having now played 4 rounds in them I am sure I made the right decision, they are the comfiest golf shoe I have ever worn and whilst they have all the flexibility in the world they also feel incredibly stable. I do like the BOA system, I was a convert having bought a pair of Dryjoys a couple of years ago. I always feel that I get a better fit with BOA and my foot feels well held rather than having to worry about laces coming undone on the odd occasion.

My only possible con about the Hyperflex is the cleaning of them. As they have the mesh on them Iâ€™m not sure how they will fair on a wetter day however I did read a review before purchasing that it wasnâ€™t nearly as difficult as it might have been with a brush. I also cannot comment on their waterproof abilities as Iâ€™ve been lucky enough to have had decent weather over the past week or so. Again, I have read that whilst they donâ€™t look all that waterproof, they definitely are. I will reserve judgement here and update once I find myself a nice rainy day!!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2015)

I am in the market for new golf shoes  thanks for the review really helpful :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2015)

I quite fancy a pair of these, but I really do need to know that they are properly waterproof, over a decent period too. 

I have similar from Adidas and they weren't anything like waterproof.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 29, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I quite fancy a pair of these, but I really do need to know that they are properly waterproof, over a decent period too. 

I have similar from Adidas and they weren't anything like waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

Murph, I am playing today, woken up and it's tipping it down. No time like the present to give them a good drenching!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 29, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I quite fancy a pair of these, but I really do need to know that they are properly waterproof, over a decent period too. 

I have similar from Adidas and they weren't anything like waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

Fully waterproof - 1 year warranty I think
Ive been wearting them since December and they are my new favourite pair of golf shoes and I have 30+! Have a pair of laced and pair of boas. Later a bit more expensive but as OP says it makes the fit superb
check out our video review on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpz6YN1kHAY


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 29, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Fully waterproof - 1 year warranty I think
Ive been wearting them since December and they are my new favourite pair of golf shoes and I have 30+! Have a pair of laced and pair of boas. Later a bit more expensive but as OP says it makes the fit superb
check out our video review on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpz6YN1kHAY

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike, good to have first hand experience with the waterproof side of things, looks like mine will get a decent test today.


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2015)

my nike shoes have a similar mesh front and I just use a decent shoe brush to clean them up.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Fully waterproof - 1 year warranty I think
Ive been wearting them since December and they are my new favourite pair of golf shoes and I have 30+! Have a pair of laced and pair of boas. Later a bit more expensive but as OP says it makes the fit superb
check out our video review on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpz6YN1kHAY

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike looks like my next purchase is sorted now :thup:


----------



## stevelev (Apr 30, 2015)

Road2ruin how did they fare yesterday.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2015)

Deed is done will let you all know how I get on. Couldn't find the black ones with red in boa anyway so gone grey blue and white.


----------



## road2ruin (May 1, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Road2ruin how did they fare yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Right, played yesterday in pretty much every season imaginable! Started off in torrential rain for 9 holes and it really was a wet one. Pleased to say that the shoes stood up to the weather very well, dry as a bone afterwards.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2015)

Good to hear should have mine for next week's round looking forward to golfing in new slippers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Fully waterproof - 1 year warranty I think
Ive been wearting them since December and they are my new favourite pair of golf shoes and I have 30+! Have a pair of laced and pair of boas. Later a bit more expensive but as OP says it makes the fit superb
check out our video review on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpz6YN1kHAY

Click to expand...

30+. And I thought I had issues:smirk::thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2015)

MikeH said:



			Fully waterproof - 1 year warranty I think
Ive been wearting them since December and they are my new favourite pair of golf shoes and I have 30+! Have a pair of laced and pair of boas. Later a bit more expensive but as OP says it makes the fit superb
check out our video review on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpz6YN1kHAY

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			30+. And I thought I had issues:smirk::thup:
		
Click to expand...

You do; your colour visionâ€¦â€¦â€¦.   :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2015)

I've got a pair of these and they are the dogs balls. Comfy and a perfect fit with the BOA.

I'd certainly recommend them.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2015)

Just got back from my first outing in mine. In a word WOW! Already saving for the black ones. And have to agree the BOA lacing is superb :thup:


----------



## road2ruin (May 12, 2015)

Okay, so final update for the time being from me. Got back from a 4 day trip to Portugal where I played 6 rounds. Usually after these trips I am broken by the evening drinking and the traipsing around however whilst I was feeling the affects of the alcohol the shoes performed brilliantly. The days where we played 36 they were easily the comfiest shoes that I have had and after all 6 rounds were done they were still as good as ever!


----------



## Snelly (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a black pair of these, albeit with laces.  Bought them a couple of weeks ago at a charity golf day in Cheshire.  I purchased them, despite the fact that they look quite stupid, because they were exceptionally comfortable.   

I played 36 holes in them yesterday and it was like wearing slippers.  Absolutely fantastic shoes, even though you look like Stevie Wonder is your personal shopper when wearing them.


----------



## stevelev (Jun 26, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have a black pair of these, albeit with laces.  Bought them a couple of weeks ago at a charity golf day in Cheshire.  I purchased them, despite the fact that they look quite stupid, because they were exceptionally comfortable.   

I played 36 holes in them yesterday and it was like wearing slippers.  Absolutely fantastic shoes, even though you look like Stevie Wonder is your personal shopper when wearing them.
		
Click to expand...

What is the reason that they look stupid, are they all black or black with another colour?


----------



## Snelly (Jun 27, 2015)

Black with a white sole with a sort of web at the front.  

Very cool.  I am down with the kids these days.....


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 27, 2015)

I put a lot of strain on shoes, for a number of reasons, and my needs for lightweight and stability plus cushioning in the sole have been difficult to meet up until now (Ecco street got close but are too flat and cause me problems walking....)

Hyperflex have,  so far, managed to do the job brilliantly.

I've had mine for about 2 months; over the last 3 weeks I have played matches or events on 16 days which I simply couldn't have contemplated previously. I don't have quite Mike's shoe locker but with around 12 pairs to choose from I haven't even considered using another over this period.

So, the only OS question for me is how well they will last...I have the lace version.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have a black pair of these, albeit with laces.  Bought them a couple of weeks ago at a charity golf day in Cheshire.  I purchased them, despite the fact that they look quite stupid, because they were exceptionally comfortable.   

I played 36 holes in them yesterday and it was like wearing slippers.  Absolutely fantastic shoes, even though you look like Stevie Wonder is your personal shopper when wearing them.
		
Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			Get a sound understanding of grip, alignment, stance, swing tempo, etiquette, rules and traditions. 

Once you have grasped them, hit thousands and thousands of golf shots.   Keep doing what works, stop doing what doesn't.   And try and watch the  club hit the ball when you play. 


*Equipment means nothing. Nor do fancy shoes* or white belts.
		
Click to expand...

:smirk:


----------



## Snelly (Jun 27, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

More utter tripe from you.  What is your point?


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			More utter tripe from you.  What is your point?
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhh, the grown ups are speaking!


----------



## stevelev (Aug 17, 2015)

Tried on laced version today the sizes come up a little large. I'm usually a 9, but in these they feel better with an 8.5, and body experienced similar?


----------



## Ads749r (Aug 17, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Tried on laced version today the sizes come up a little large. I'm usually a 9, but in these they feel better with an 8.5, and body experienced similar?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm like that. I am a 9 normally but in footjoy I can't find a size that fÃ®ts. I've tried 9,8.5,8,8.5,7 and I give up after that. Must be the masculine/femine feet I have (delete as appropriate)


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 17, 2015)

I am seriously tempted by a pair of hyperflex, with the BOA as well. Shame they don't do the black version with the BOA fitting!


----------



## stevelev (Aug 18, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			I am seriously tempted by a pair of hyperflex, with the BOA as well. Shame they don't do the black version with the BOA fitting!
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I wanted, either all black or all white or all grey, none of the additional colours. Had to settle for Black with white 

Wore them today, very light, very comfortable and feet felt great at the end of the round. So the chiropodist said 

I would definitely recommend if you can find a size that fits, they are good to go straight from the box for `18 holes, no need to wear in.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2015)

Played in heavy rain in these shoes yesterday.  The were covered by Galvin Green waterproof trousers for 80% of the round and by the end, my feet were pretty wet.  

Poor.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Played in heavy rain in these shoes yesterday.  The were covered by Galvin Green waterproof trousers for 80% of the round and by the end, my feet were pretty wet.  

Poor.
		
Click to expand...

I would tend to agree the structure of the shoes means they are not waterproof above the stiching at the toe end of the tongue., why footjoy havent put a bellowed tongue that can take the waterproff structure to the last lacehole is beyond me. They are a summer shoe, and I will be staying with my dry joys for the 360days when my hyperflex are suitable

I do think that if footjoy actually involved consumers in the desinging of a golf shoe they might actually come up with something that fits international golf rather than florida.


----------



## Vice (Aug 21, 2015)

Ecco Biom G2 is on sale at direct golf for Â£119


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Played in heavy rain in these shoes yesterday.  The were covered by Galvin Green waterproof trousers for 80% of the round and by the end, my feet were pretty wet.  

Poor.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I ended up going with the Adidas Boosterama's then


----------



## turkish (Aug 22, 2015)

I sent my hyperflex(laced edition) back as they gave poor support IMO and the arches on my feet were sore. Also they were not waterproof at all.

hoping to get a credit will use for dry joys. Thinking the black ones


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 24, 2015)

Just picked up a pair...hoping they do me proud.  Between them and my Boosts, I am spoilt for choice!


----------



## Snelly (Jul 14, 2016)

With our current summer weather, my feet are getting wet every time I play in these shoes. 

May have to buy some that are actually waterproof. 

These are very comfortable but waterproof, they are absolutely not.


----------

